# Limestone Columns



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

These 6 Columns were completed just using Paint... No Glaze. About 7 1/2 feet tall. 
Basecoated... Scumble on top... Mapped out the Bricks..... Dark Layer Drifts added... Over stained with a Very Translucent layer of first Scumble Color.. ( while hiding from the sun ! ) Then the Bricks were lined. Then Top and Base were completed. No Varnish,just Exterior Paint.

Laura Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Michael Tust


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

How did you do the lines? I imagine it was a pain, as those lines are quite narrow, and the horizontal ones are 360 degrees. Frog tape above and below bed joints and on either side of head joints before painting the white lines? 

Really beautiful work!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

SemiproJohn said:


> How did you do the lines? I imagine it was a pain, as those lines are quite narrow, and the horizontal ones are 360 degrees. Frog tape above and below bed joints and on either side of head joints before painting the white lines?
> 
> Really beautiful work!



Thanks John !

Laura did the lines Freehand.... The Challenge was to keep all the lines the same width. It took her about 15 minutes to line each column.

Michael Tust


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

michael tust said:


> Thanks John !
> 
> Laura did the lines Freehand.... The Challenge was to keep all the lines the same width. It took her about 15 minutes to line each column.
> 
> Michael Tust


Talk about having a steady hand. I assumed she used tape as there is no way I could have made those lines freehand.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

SemiproJohn said:


> Talk about having a steady hand. I assumed she used tape as there is no way I could have made those lines freehand.



With a Little Practice and Patience ...
Yes You Could John.

Michael Tust


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Absolutely fabulous!


----------

